# il sogno >>>>>!>!>!>>>111>>>>



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

I love the new avatar! It suits you well.

:thumbsup:


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Ditto. I've been meaning to say something but keep forgetting. Tough, sleek, stealth, hip.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Mean, [email protected] mean.

I like it.

Is it a tribute to S2H?


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

I like it too, it suits her well. Plus, now that she's a mod, that avatar displays her new found powers very nicely.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Erm, uh thanks. Gotta come up with a title tho. 

I wanted to use "follower of the hattori hanzo way" but it's too long. 
Then I was thinking of "Moderatrix" but........nah. 

Hey wait a second, now I get it. You're all just glad it's not the next 5 time winner of the Tour, Thomas Voeckler anymore!


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Erm, uh thanks. Gotta come up with a better title tho.
> 
> I wanted to use "follower of the hattori hanzo way" but it's too long.
> Then I was thinking of "Moderatrix" but........nah.
> ...



How about: Got anything else to say?

It fits... both ways. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0266697/quotes


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

or maybe:

Get Stabbed


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I laughed out loud... and I got outta town company gettin' ready to go to sleep...


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

jtolleson said:


> I laughed out loud... and I got outta town company gettin' ready to go to sleep...


Same here... the LOL part that is.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah I said it before, but I'll say it again.. Nice new avatar il sogno :thumbsup:
just tell me that's not you...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

uzzie I just saw your post in the Lounge. Thanks. And no, it's not me.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

You're welcome  

Now I wanna look for a new avatar... hmmm......


----------

